# Sat Nav



## bigles (Jun 14, 2010)

I have recently purchased a 2005 Nissan X Trail (registered in October 2005) and the sat nav DVD was missing. The local Nissan dealer tells me I need DVD NKE2889997X09 (which I assume is version 7) but I also need a program CD-ROM (N25920BA07A) - together they cost £162. 

I have borrowed a friends x6.0 DVD that runs OK but the screen pictures are not like the sat nav handbook that came with the vehicle, which I assume is showing x7.0. So I managed to borrow a x7.0 from someone else but it doesn't load - just 'disc error'.

I understand that version 6 and 7 are quite different beasts, but is it possible to upgrade (firmware?) from 6 to 7 using the same hardware? Is that what the program CD does?

Also when I use version 6 the maps all have black backgrounds - is this normal?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## bigles (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - sorted out the black maps in the Display menu.


----------

